# Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

Das Roccat Kavve, hab ich schon vor 4 Wochen haben wollen, es ist immernoch nicht da...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*



Toxy schrieb:


> Das Roccat Kavve, hab ich schon vor 4 Wochen haben wollen, es ist immernoch nicht da...



Auf der Abo-Seite wird auch als Termin angegeben: "Erhältlich voraussichtlich Ende Mai / Anfang Juni 2009 und solange Vorrat reicht."


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

jo das Kave is ja mal Hammer als Prämie! Vielleicht dauerts auch n bissl länger, weils auch noch nirgends in nem Preisvergleich gelistet ist. Aber ich würds auch gern haben.

Lob an PCGH für die guten Prämien!!


----------



## greentea908 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

Ganz ehrlich: Das Kave Set ist alles andere als "hochwertig" zu bezeichnen.

Und selbst für 50% Werbung - 50% Altnews bin ich seit Januar zu geizig für PCGH. Steht doch auch so alles im Netz und die Umwelt wird auch geschont


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*



greentea908 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das Kave Set ist alles andere als "hochwertig" zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Und selbst für 50% Werbung - 50% Altnews bin ich seit Januar zu geizig für PCGH. Steht doch auch so alles im Netz und die Umwelt wird auch geschont



Sicher, und wenn das alle machen würde wäre die Seite hier super schnell Offline und die Mitarbeiter würden ihre Arbeitsplätze verlieren. Genau das gleiche bei Spielen. Viele holen sich Raubkopien und beschweren sich, dass die Spiele immer schlechter werden oder das sie schlecht sind. Aber durch ihre nicht Unterstützung (vorallem Finanziel) wird die Lage auch nicht besser, weil die Entwickler immer weniger Geld zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## FtC (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

Ich wäre ja mal wieder für ein paar tolle Doomster und/oder Sqoops Gutscheine als Abo-Prämie....ach ja....waren das noch Zeiten....


----------



## julzZz771 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

mal so ne frage nebenbei... hab das kave schon ewig bestellt.... sollte auch schon da sein... ist ja fast schon juli.... naja... schon bissl doof


----------



## superman1989 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

wann erhält man das Geschenk denn beim abschließen eines Abos?


----------



## -NTB- (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

Also grade als jahgres abo würde ich mir bessere produckte wünschen als 2 20euro billig kühler und nen tastartur + maus combo was total ******* ist!!

Wie wärs mit nem caseking oder alternate gutschein!!!


----------



## Kjuwe (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*



julzZz771 schrieb:


> mal so ne frage nebenbei... hab das kave schon ewig bestellt.... sollte auch schon da sein... ist ja fast schon juli.... naja... schon bissl doof



Frag mich auch langsam, ist schon Juli und somit schon weit über 2 Monate, die ich auf die Prämie (Kave) warten muss.


----------



## FtC (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*



Kjuwe schrieb:


> Frag mich auch langsam, ist schon Juli und somit schon weit über 2 Monate, die ich auf die Prämie (Kave) warten muss.


 
Liefertermin laut Abobetreuung Mitte Juli..


----------



## TheKiLLa (4. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]*

Hallo,
Hat denn schon jemand sein Roccat Kave? Also jetzt steht "Erhältlich voraussichtlich Ende Mai / Anfang Juni 2009 und solange Vorrat" auf der Abo Seite. Ich frage mich wann es kommt.


----------

